# G-Loomis Eastfork 5-6



## gettingbrowned (Oct 28, 2008)

Am new to fly reels and was curious if anyone can tell me about this reel? Thanks


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

It's 1:1, most likely. It hurts when the handle smacks your finger.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Fine reel with a good reel system. Don't know what you will be fishing for but I have caught all sorts of fish on a 5-6 rod and reel combo little light for salt work but it will handle most inshore fish if you are careful and have backing on the reel. Good Luck


----------

